# Cop was not shot at. Did it himself.



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

He shot his own car, crashed it and set it on fire to get attention. Je has been fired.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Who? Where? When?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/police-massachusetts-officer-lied-about-being-shot-at/

"MILLIS, Mass. -- A police officer in Millis, Massachusetts has been fired after authorities say he fabricated a story about exchanging gunfire with a suspect, reports CBS Boston.

Millis Police Sergeant William Dwyer made the announcement Thursday, a day after the police department said they were looking for a gunman who was reported to have fired at a police cruiser.

Police initially said a suspect on Wednesday afternoon fired 2-3 shots at a Millis officer, who returned three shots of his own.

The police car crashed and caught fire. The officer wasn't seriously hurt.

But on Thursday, Dwyer said ballistics testing determined that the only bullets found at the scene belonged to the officer.

Criminal charges are expected against the officer, who has not yet been identified, reports CBS Boston."


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Crickets..... So where are all of our members who are so outraged by all the police being attacked? 

We had a deputy here do that years ago. He was having a bad time with his girlfriend and looking for some hero points so he called in that he was chasing a suspect, shot himself and then claimed the suspect shot him. We had a massive manhunt with departments all over the area coming to help. And then they figured out he was lying.....


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I read an interesting article today... It was saying that the number of police shot and/or killed in the line of duty is actually down from previous years.... The media is just making it seem like it's happening more than it used to... 

Go figure..


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> Crickets..... So where are all of our members who are so outraged by all the police being attacked?
> 
> We had a deputy here do that years ago. He was having a bad time with his girlfriend and looking for some hero points so he called in that he was chasing a suspect, shot himself and then claimed the suspect shot him. We had a massive manhunt with departments all over the area coming to help. And then they figured out he was lying.....


Sorry, I was feeding the bees.

Throw the book at him!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Being part time I guess he needed to spice things up a bit. They must be short on help as this guy was a dispatcher before going part time as a officer. LOL


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

simi-steading said:


> I read an interesting article today... It was saying that the number of police shot and/or killed in the line of duty is actually down from previous years.... The media is just making it seem like it's happening more than it used to...
> 
> Go figure..


It was up 89% in 2014
Looks like 30 this year to date. 4 mos to go
There were 37 in 2013


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I guess I don't quite get the point of posting this. Police officers are human and you get the good, the bad and the ugly. Everybody knows that, don't they? This one did a really stupid thing, got caught and sounds like will be punished. 

I googled "police officer fired" and got a whole string of stories of bad cops getting theirs. It's not all that rare or unusual. In this day and age of most things captured on video, I think bad cops get weeded out more often and faster than in the past when it was just a person's word against a cop's. 

Is publicizing this fake shooting somehow supposed to make it less horrific that Officer Goforth was shot in the back of the head? Is that the angle?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm not going to get too deep in my tangent, but people are cops, and there's lots of good and bad people... 

The only difference is, it takes a certain kind of person to be a cop, and usually only certain kinds of people want to be one... Some of those have a score to settle with society, others want to help society... 

We all have reasons for the things we do.. good and bad.. The real problem is, all too often bad cops have gotten off pretty easily, just because they are a cop..


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> Crickets..... So where are all of our members who are so outraged by all the police being attacked?
> 
> We had a deputy here do that years ago. He was having a bad time with his girlfriend and looking for some hero points so he called in that he was chasing a suspect, shot himself and then claimed the suspect shot him. We had a massive manhunt with departments all over the area coming to help. And then they figured out he was lying.....


Just waiting to pounce ain't you?
That cop is an idiot, he should be arrested foe fraud.
Feel better?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

MO_cows said:


> I guess I don't quite get the point of posting this. Police officers are human and you get the good, the bad and the ugly. Everybody knows that, don't they? This one did a really stupid thing, got caught and sounds like will be punished.
> 
> I googled "police officer fired" and got a whole string of stories of bad cops getting theirs. It's not all that rare or unusual. In this day and age of most things captured on video, I think bad cops get weeded out more often and faster than in the past when it was just a person's word against a cop's.
> 
> Is publicizing this fake shooting somehow supposed to make it less horrific that Officer Goforth was shot in the back of the head? Is that the angle?


This is how they excuse the BLM shooters
It's weird, nasty and hateful, but it's how the left rolls.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

simi-steading said:


> I'm not going to get too deep in my tangent, but people are cops, and there's lots of good and bad people...
> 
> The only difference is, it takes a certain kind of person to be a cop, and usually only certain kinds of people want to be one... Some of those have a score to settle with society, others want to help society...
> 
> We all have reasons for the things we do.. good and bad.. The real problem is, all too often bad cops have gotten off pretty easily, just because they are a cop..


I agree with most of this. In my experience with cops, they tend to be either altruistic good people who really do want to help society, the boy scouts, but then there's the ones who just love having the power. And using it.

But the times they are a changing. Bystander video, surveillance cameras on so many buildings, dash cams, body cams - not to mention the advances in forensics. Very seldom any more do we have to take the word of a cop and nothing else. Never have the opportunities been better to see mistakes and sort out the bad apples. 

Did some work on an article today. I wish I still had it to post a direct quote. To paraphrase, it went on and on about the latest and greatest handgun, automatic high powered rifle, shotgun, teargas grenades and all kinds of firepower recommended to be in each and every patrol car. The piece was written in 1931! Oh yeah, the cops had Tommy guns back then, a lot of them did anyway. They had a whole arsenal before they even had radios! So I don't worry over the "militarization of police today" theory too much. They have always carried all the firepower they could get.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

painterswife said:


> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/police-massachusetts-officer-lied-about-being-shot-at/
> 
> "MILLIS, Mass. -- A police officer in Millis, Massachusetts has been fired after authorities say he fabricated a story about exchanging gunfire with a suspect, reports CBS Boston.
> 
> ...


He should be fired, charged with as many counts as they can find and punished to the fullest extent of the law for the appropriate charges.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

It reminds me of the cop in NYC who, during the demonstrations after the Gardener incident, attacked that woman randomly in the subway. Camera caught him smiling as he ran away. It was proposed at that time that certain police officers were trying to create a "crime wave" to justify their actions and drum up support.

As I recall, when police there were only making arrests if it was "absolutely necessary", violent crimes actually FELL. The whole police protest blew up in their face, and they quickly reversed course and proceeded making arrests again ( the city needed the money ).


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Patchouli said:


> Crickets..... So where are all of our members who are so outraged by all the police being attacked?
> ...


Sorry, I was out with my wife at a doctors appointment. Please see my response above. 

Do you think one idiot looking for attention somehow makes our outrage over another officers assassination wrong?


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

A lot of military people are coming home from Afghanistan and becoming policemen, white,black, hispanic. At least I know they are around here. I guess they are in pretty good condition already and just been the basic police training to get them on the streets. Most of the times you read about the older cops like the one who just got shot in Texas and the one in Illinois. 
I don't know what the angle is to try to make cops all look like bad ones. Most of them want to help people and keep the peace. There are bad ones but a lot more good ones than bad ones. 
I worked at the front desk at the police academy in Columbia, SC for two years. My next door neighbor was the director then. I enjoyed learning so much while I was there. I saw guys being sent home during basic training several times during my two years there for various reasons. Some got gun happy on the range and some did not make it past the first week.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Where has anyone indicated that they are "trying to make cops look bad" "using it as an excuse for Deputy Goforth being murdered" or the seriously ridiculous "making excuses for BLM"? 

A link was posted proving false the shrill hysteria of a cop near Boston being fired at.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> This is how they excuse the BLM shooters
> It's weird, nasty and hateful, but it's how the left rolls.


BLM shooters? Do you have a link that a member of BLM has shot anyone? Hurt anyone? Or have they just protested?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> BLM shooters? Do you have a link that a member of BLM has shot anyone? Hurt anyone? Or have they just protested?


They've inspired shootings
Can't deny that with a straight face


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> They've inspired shootings
> Can't deny that with a straight face


To be clear- you are wrong when you said "BLM shooters" correct? 

Now, were any BLM protesters arrested for violence?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Where has anyone indicated that they are "trying to make cops look bad" "using it as an excuse for Deputy Goforth being murdered" or the seriously ridiculous "making excuses for BLM"?
> 
> A link was posted proving false the shrill hysteria of a cop near Boston being fired at.


Shrill hysteria?
People thought another cop had been shot.
After the last few weeks, it seemed pretty likely
Turned out to be a false alarm, but to call it shrill hysteria is beyond hateful
I don't know why the murder of cops doesn't bother you people.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> To be clear- you are wrong when you said "BLM shooters" correct?
> 
> Now, were any BLM protesters arrested for violence?



BLM inspires the shooters, they are responsible.
Just like Manson didn't actually commit the Manson murders, he inspired them.
Deny it all you want, you are part of the problem.
By the way, you ain't the boss here, so you really need to stop pushing people around.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Shrill hysteria?
> People thought another cop had been shot.
> After the last few weeks, it seemed pretty likely
> Turned out to be a false alarm, but to call it shrill hysteria is beyond hateful
> I don't know why the murder of cops doesn't bother you people.


What posts can possibly be considered "the murder of cops doesn't bother you people"? Can you point them out, please? 

I deplore the murder of cops. It's horrible, but so is blaming innocent people for their deaths.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> BLM inspires the shooters, they are responsible.
> Just like Manson didn't actually commit the Manson murders, he inspired them.
> Deny it all you want, you are part of the problem.
> By the way, you ain't the boss here, so you really need to stop pushing people around.


I'm asking questions, feel free not to answer. Am I some how forcing you?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> BLM inspires the shooters, they are responsible.
> Just like Manson didn't actually commit the Manson murders, he inspired them.
> Deny it all you want, you are part of the problem.
> By the way, you ain't the boss here, so you really need to stop pushing people around.


Do you have proof the BLM inspired any of the shootings?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I guess you forgot about the footage of those big brave BLM heroes attacking a car with a woman and children in it.
I guess that's ok huh?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Do you have proof the BLM inspired any of the shootings?


Like what?
Court documents?
Do you have proof they didn't?
I don't think you do
You are making excuses for bad people, but I expect that


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> I guess you forgot about the footage of those big brave BLM heroes attacking a car with a woman and children in it.
> I guess that's ok huh?
> I mean they are Obama's goons, so they can do no wrong
> *Only a moron would support that kind of behavior, so I guess that explains a lot*


Were they shooters? I haven't seen the video "of those big brave BLM heroes attacking a care with a woman and children in it". Do you have a link?

Are you calling me a moron?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm asking questions, feel free not to answer. Am I someone forcing you?


Nah
You ain't the boss of me
You are entitled to your bigoted opinion and you are free to follow the lies fed to you by the left


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Like what?
> Court documents?
> Do you have proof they didn't?
> I don't think you do
> You are making excuses for bad people, but I expect that


I'm not making excuses for anyone. I wait until all the information is in so I don't make shrill hysterical conclusions based on limited knowledge. Such as: the highly edited lying videos about Planned Parenthood, a cop being shot at in Boston, a BLM member assassinating a deputy in TX, anything involving a muslim... things of that sort. 

Any proof, anything at all...


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Where they shooters? I haven't seen the video "of those big brave BLM heroes attacking a care with a woman and children in it". Do you have a link?
> 
> Are you calling me a moron?


I didn't call you anything but hypersensitive, so good luck getting me banned over that one.
Watch something besides the Obama controlled leftist media.
I'll find the video after bit, but you'll call me a liar again
Sorry if differing opinions hurt your little feelings
This is still America despite the efforts of people like you, I can still speak my mind.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm not making excuses for anyone. I wait until all the information is in so I don't make shrill hysterical conclusions based on limited knowledge. Such as: the highly edited lying videos about Planned Parenthood, a cop being shot at in Boston, a BLM member assassinating a deputy in TX, anything involving a muslim... things of that sort.
> 
> Any proof, anything at all...


You don't believe a BLM inspired black man shot a cop to death in Texas?
Did that guy fake it too?
You better notify his widow and children


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> I didn't call you anything but hypersensitive, so good luck getting me banned over that one.
> Watch something besides the Obama controlled leftist media.
> I'll find the video after bit, but you'll call me a liar again
> Sorry if differing opinions hurt your little feelings
> This is still America despite the efforts of people like you, I can still speak my mind.


Of course you can speak your mind, so can I. I don't want you banned but I'd rather you didn't call me names either. I haven't called you names on here, have I?

Differing opinions don't hurt my feelings at all. People stating rubbish as fact royally ticks me off tho. If you're going to state garbage that isn't at least partially substantiated I'm going to call you on it.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> You don't believe a BLM inspired black man shot a cop to death in Texas?
> Did that guy fake it too?
> You better notify his widow and children


Where did I say that? The man that shot Deputy Goforth has been proven to be mentally ill, if he has ties to BLM (in any way) has not been established. No link means I'm not going to spread rubbish. I'll wait to see all the information and then decide if he was involved with BLM.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Where did I say that? The man that shot Deputy Goforth has been proven to be mentally ill, if he has ties to BLM (in any way) has not been established. No link means I'm not going to spread rubbish. I'll wait to see all the information and then decide if he was involved with BLM.


He's mentally ill but the white guy who shot the black people is a hate monger right winger inspired by the Rebel Flag?
That's a double standard, but then this country is no longer about justice for all, it's about revenge and hatred and division, and you can blame Obama


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Irish Pixie , are you a self appointed hall monitor?:blossom:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> He's mentally ill but the white guy who shot the black people is a hate monger right winger inspired by the Rebel Flag?
> That's a double standard, but then this country is no longer about justice for all, it's about revenge and hatred and division, and you can blame Obama


Sigh. The white guy that shot the black people *admitted* he killed them because they were black. He *admitted* he was a white supremacist. Proof. Do you see that? I'm not saying Roof is not mentally ill, he very well could be.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

gapeach said:


> Irish Pixie , are you a self appointed hall monitor?:blossom:



Are you a self appointed hall monitor document checker?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

gapeach said:


> Irish-pixie, are you a self appointed hall monitor?:blossom:


No, gapeach are you? :facepalm:

ETA: Why did you link my HT profile on this post?


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

nchobbyfarm said:


> He should be fired, charged with as many counts as they can find and punished to the fullest extent of the law for the appropriate charges.


why? What did he do that was so heinous? Is it because it's the law doing it.

I'm not sticking up for him, just questioning your intensity to see if there's something I should know.

Doing what you say isn't going to change a thing, if getting things better is the goal.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> BLM shooters? Do you have a link that a member of BLM has shot anyone? Hurt anyone? Or have they just protested?


The birth of the BLM movement was Ferguson. Remember Ferguson? Arson, looting, vandalism and 2 cops shot who were just standing in front of headquarters? I don't guess there is any way to definitively tell whether the culprits are "members" of BLM, or just happened to be hanging out in the same vicinity. It's not like they tattoo all their members now is it?


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Where has anyone indicated that they are "trying to make cops look bad" "using it as an excuse for Deputy Goforth being murdered" or the seriously ridiculous "making excuses for BLM"?
> 
> A link was posted proving false the shrill hysteria of a cop near Boston being fired at.


The fourth post. First sentence.

Now, if this is a continuation from another thread that some of us might not have read, maybe that should have been noted or included in that thread. If that be the case, I jumped into a discussion unknowingly. But on its own , that post number 4 appears to point an accusing finger at those outraged by the death of Deputy Goforth.

I sincerely apologize if I am intruding on a subject without all the background. I had not heard about the New England case until this thread.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

nchobbyfarm said:


> The fourth post. First sentence.
> 
> Now, if this is a continuation from another thread that some of us might not have read, maybe that should have been noted or included in that thread. If that be the case, I jumped into a discussion unknowingly. But on its own , that post number 4 appears to point an accusing finger at those outraged by the death of Deputy Goforth.
> 
> I sincerely apologize if I am intruding on a subject without all the background. I had not heard about the New England case until this thread.


It's a continuation, actually it's proof that a cop was not fired on outside Boston, of a thread from yesterday where multiple posters immediately blamed BLM for the "shooting".


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry about that. It was unintentional.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

painterswife said:


> Are you a self appointed hall monitor document checker?


Do you follow your cohort around to remind her in case she misses something?:bouncy:


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

gapeach said:


> Do you follow your cohort around to remind her in case she misses something?:bouncy:


She is pretty intelligent. She does not need me to do anything for her.

You did not answer my question.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

gapeach said:


> Sorry about that. It was unintentional.


Can you remove the link, please?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't think that Cornhusker is talking about Ferguson, MO cows. He's trying to implicate the current cop shootings (and anything else possible it seems) to BLM and there is no indication of that.
> 
> So you think it's OK to accuse people of multiple crimes, serious crimes like the murder of police officers, without proof?


You asked the question without any qualifiers or references. I answered it. 

The BLM movement was born out of that Ferguson ugliness. Why would anyone think this is all of a sudden some worthwhile group who will accomplish great things? 

They have a right to exist just like WBC and the white hate groups and so on, free speech and peaceful protest and all the constitutional rights any such group is entitled to. But I don't think they are going to find respect in too many places...just like those other groups. 

I've heard the audio of them chanting "pigs in a blanket, fry them like bacon" at their protest up in Minnesota or Michigan, whichever it was. I also heard the audio of one of their representatives giving an extremely lame explanation the next day, saying that they were just joking around with one of the police officers who was accompanying them. Sorry I don't buy it. Pigs in a blanket is code for cops in a body bag. Fry them like bacon, well "fry them" has a death connotation too. So yes with that chant they are promoting violence against police. They darn sure weren't ordering breakfast with that chant.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> Can you remove the link, please?


Of course.:spinsmiley:

You will have to remove the one that you quoted.

It is not like it is private or anything.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

MO_cows said:


> You asked the question without any qualifiers or references. I answered it.
> 
> The BLM movement was born out of that Ferguson ugliness. Why would anyone think this is all of a sudden some worthwhile group who will accomplish great things?
> 
> ...


To me the BLM convention last January in Arizona gave legitimacy to the group. They want to be heard, and they have the right to be heard. All BLM protests since have been non violent as far as I know. 

I've read that yes it was "pigs in a blanket, fry like bacon" and I've read it wasn't. I haven't been able to conclusively tell by the audio I've heard what they were saying. Even if they did say it, it's ugly, horribly ugly, but that doesn't mean they killed cops, does it? 

My point is- don't jump to conclusions based on your (not you personally, collective you) agenda. Don't blame people for heinous crimes without some kind of proof. That just makes sense, doesn't it?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Sigh. The white guy that shot the black people *admitted* he killed them because they were black. He *admitted* he was a white supremacist. Proof. Do you see that? I'm not saying Roof is not mentally ill, he very well could be.


We are getting nowhere on this path.
Do you mind if we try another?
Do you believe BLM was organized for the sole purpose of dividing the nation and demonizing the police?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't think that Cornhusker is talking about Ferguson, MO cows. He's trying to implicate the current cop shootings (and anything else possible it seems) to BLM and there is no indication of that.
> 
> So you think it's OK to accuse people of multiple crimes, serious crimes like the murder of police officers, without proof?


I'm not accusing, I'm stating the obvious.
BLM calls for the murder of cops
Cops get murdered
It's not a stretch at all


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Sigh. The white guy that shot the black people *admitted* he killed them because they were black. He *admitted* he was a white supremacist. Proof. Do you see that? I'm not saying Roof is not mentally ill, he very well could be.


How about the gay black guy who shot the white reporters?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> We are getting nowhere on this path.
> Do you mind if we try another?
> Do you believe BLM was organized for the sole purpose of dividing the nation and demonizing the police?


No, I don't think the current form of BLM's sole purpose was dividing the nation. I think it is to be heard.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> No, I don't think the current form of BLM's sole purpose was dividing the nation. I think it was to be heard.


And what is the message?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> How about the gay black guy who shot the white reporters?


You mean Bryce Williams aka Vester Flanagan? Given the fact that he shot two people and then killed himself I'm leaning toward mentally ill. 

Did he give any indicated he was involved with BLM? From what I've read it the Roof killings in SC sent him over the edge. Here's a link to his letter: http://abcnews.go.com/US/shooting-alleged-gunman-details-grievances-suicide-notes/story?id=33336339


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Folks, when it comes to politics, I disagree with Painterswife and Irish Pixie just about at every turn. But what they posted here, and the knee jerk reaction to it, the spin some of you have done to it makes you look silly...or worse. You guys who took the bait ought to learn something from this. 

A bad cop got caught and it looks like he will be tried and punished. Maybe. Maybe tmr we'll find out different. We should all be happy if a bad cop ends up in prison. Don't make this about anything it is not about. If you made an error we have all done and made an assumption before the facts came in, admit your error and try not to do it again.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> And what is the message?


They want to bring attention to police killings of black people.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

DEKE01 said:


> Folks, when it comes to politics, I disagree with Painterswife and Irish Pixie just about at every turn. But what they posted here, and the knee jerk reaction to it, the spin some of you have done to it makes you look silly...or worse. You guys who took the bait ought to learn something from this.
> 
> A bad cop got caught and it looks like he will be tried and punished. Maybe. Maybe tmr we'll find out different. We should all be happy if a bad cop ends up in prison. Don't make this about anything it is not about. If you made an error we have all done and made an assumption before the facts came in, admit your error and try not to do it again.


Deke, why would have anyone known yesterday that this cop was faking? Nobody would have thought any policeman in his right mind would have done something like that.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> They want to bring attention to police killings of black people.


So those are the "Black Lives that Matter"?
BTW, cops kill white people too, you don't hear about it though.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

MO_cows said:


> The birth of the BLM movement was Ferguson. Remember Ferguson? Arson, looting, vandalism and 2 cops shot who were just standing in front of headquarters? I don't guess there is any way to definitively tell whether the culprits are "members" of BLM, or just happened to be hanging out in the same vicinity. It's not like they tattoo all their members now is it?


And now the Muslim Brotherhood group CAIR is joining the BLM. Plus there is a rash of civilian cars being shot across several states. IMO, there has to be a tie to all this radical BLM garbage.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> So those are the "Black Lives that Matter"?
> BTW, cops kill white people too, you don't hear about it though.


You asked my opinion and I gave it to you. 

They can start WLM, right?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> You asked my opinion and I gave it to you.
> 
> They can start WLM, right?


Yes, and since you are convinced I'm wrong about BLM, I'm trying to get to the bottom of what it is they stand for.
Obviously it's not black lives right?
It's more anti cop than pro black people right?


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

gapeach said:


> Deke, why would have anyone known yesterday that this cop was faking? Nobody would have thought any policeman in his right mind would have done something like that.


There's no problem with people being outraged an innocent cop got shot. The issue is when people start assigning blame with no evidence. 

And as much as I hate to defend a couple of libs, you'll note in this thread they have been nothing but respectful. Cornhusker has thrown a lot of names at them and made some accusations, but IIRC, it all came from his side, not theirs. 

Yeah, they tossed out some red meat, but none of us had to take a bite. And I'm glad they were un-banned. Though I usually think they are in the wrong in political discussions, having their perspective helps me learn more. Live and learn. Or not. That is the choice we all have.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

poppy said:


> And now the Muslim Brotherhood group CAIR is joining the BLM. Plus there is a rash of civilian cars being shot across several states. IMO, there has to be a tie to all this radical BLM garbage.


OMG, I had not heard that. Well, there are plenty of black Muslims in the USA. I agree, a tie is there.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

DEKE01 said:


> There's no problem with people being outraged an innocent cop got shot. The issue is when people start assigning blame with no evidence.
> 
> And as much as I hate to defend a couple of libs, you'll note in this thread they have been nothing but respectful. Cornhusker has thrown a lot of names at them and made some accusations, but IIRC, it all came from his side, not theirs.
> 
> Yeah, they tossed out some red meat, but none of us had to take a bite. And I'm glad they were un-banned. Though I usually think they are in the wrong in political discussions, having their perspective helps me learn more. Live and learn. Or not. That is the choice we all have.


I hate to disagree, but who did I call a name?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Yes, and since you are convinced I'm wrong about BLM, I'm trying to get to the bottom of what it is they stand for.
> Obviously it's not black lives right?
> It's more anti cop than pro black people right?


I don't know, for sure, if you're right or wrong about BLM. The point is that you assigned blame with absolutely no proof.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't know, for sure, if you're right or wrong about BLM. The point is that you assigned blame with absolutely no proof.


I think there is plenty of evidence.
If black lives mattered to the group, shouldn't they be protesting the gangs who actually kill more blacks ( including children) than all the other "groups" together?
I may be wrong, but to me that points to a lack of caring and more towards racism, division and a political agenda.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

beenaround said:


> why? What did he do that was so heinous? Is it because it's the law doing it.
> 
> I'm not sticking up for him, just questioning your intensity to see if there's something I should know.
> 
> Doing what you say isn't going to change a thing, if getting things better is the goal.


When you accept that job, you accept to be held to a higher standard. You will not find a bigger supporter of law enforcement than me. But you also will find few, except the complete law enforcement haiters which are more than you think, that will come down harder when a law enforcement official breaks the law knowingly and willingly. 

He broke the law! He should be charged with every law he broke. He should be punished, if found guilty, for the maximum punishment for each count. If you can't stand up to the standard, don't accept the job. No one held a gun to his head and made him take the job.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> I think there is plenty of evidence.
> If black lives mattered to the group, shouldn't they be protesting the gangs who actually kill more blacks ( including children) than all the other "groups" together?
> I may be wrong, but to me that points to a lack of caring and more towards racism, division and a political agenda.


You don't get to decide what they can, or can't, protest. They do.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> You don't get to decide what they can, or can't, protest. They do.


I understand that.
I'm saying it's obviously a racist group with a hate on for cops.
It's obvious that "black lives" are not one of their main concerns.
Do you agree?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

poppy said:


> And now the Muslim Brotherhood group CAIR is joining the BLM. Plus there is a rash of civilian cars being shot across several states. IMO, there has to be a tie to all this radical BLM garbage.


Is is exactly the type of post I'm talking about. I Googled CAIR and BLM and the only legitimate mention of the two is both groups were asked to march in Chicago.

There were other links but they were all to right wing websites/blogs/vlogs and are (IMHO) unsubstantiated rubbish.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> I understand that.
> I'm saying it's obviously a racist group with a hate on for cops.
> It's obvious that "black lives" are not one of their main concerns.
> Do you agree?


No, I do not agree. 

What is the basis of "a racist group with a hate on for cops"? Because you say so?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Is is exactly the type of post I'm talking about. I Googled CAIR and BLM and the only legitimate mention of the two is both groups were asked to march in Chicago.
> 
> There were other links but they were all to right wing websites/blogs/vlogs and are (IMHO) unsubstantiated rubbish.


How about a leftist site?
http://america.aljazeera.com/articl...lack-lives-conference-convenes-in-harlem.html


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

The ex cop's fines should include punitive fines equal to the cost of at least two equipped squad cars to replace the one that he destroyed.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> No, I do not agree.
> 
> What is the basis of "a racist group with a hate on for cops"? Because you say so?


Because the only black lives that seem to matter to them are the ones taken by whites (white Hispanic) or cops.
Even though many many more are killed by their own gangs, dopers and general nogoodnicks.
Why do you suppose, if black lives really do matter, they are concentrating on their racist agenda instead of actually doing some good?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> How about a leftist site?
> http://america.aljazeera.com/articl...lack-lives-conference-convenes-in-harlem.html


Thank you for that substantiated link. CAIR and BLM are linked at least through legal issues. "The Black Lives Movement is absolutely intertwined with the Muslim community. CAIR has a huge caseload of civil rights complaints from members of the African-American Muslim community," said Jenifer Wicks, CAIRâs national civil rights litigation director."


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Because the only black lives that seem to matter to them are the ones taken by whites (white Hispanic) or cops.
> Even though many many more are killed by their own gangs, dopers and general nogoodnicks.
> Why do you suppose, if black lives really do matter, they are concentrating on their racist agenda instead of actually doing some good?


So? I don't understand why you are fixated on that. You don't get to decide what they protest. They chose what they want brought to the country's attention.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> So? I don't understand why you are fixated on that. You don't get to decide what they protest. They chose what they want brought to the country's attention.


Well, in my opinion, it shows their true agenda.
They are nothing but another racist hate group calling for murder.
I can see we won't agree on this for a while. :shrug:


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Cornhusker said:


> I think there is plenty of evidence.
> If black lives mattered to the group, shouldn't they be protesting the gangs who actually kill more blacks ( including children) than all the other "groups" together?
> I may be wrong, but to me that points to a lack of caring and more towards racism, division and a political agenda.


Or maybe, like me, they worry more about the crimes done by our own gov't.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

DEKE01 said:


> Or maybe, like me, they worry more about the crimes done by our own gov't.


Good point.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

DEKE01 said:


> Or maybe, like me, they worry more about the crimes done by our own gov't.


Or maybe our government is behind the BLM movement.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Or maybe our government is behind the BLM movement.


Unsubstantiated rubbish.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Cornhusker said:


> I hate to disagree, but who did I call a name?


See your msgs 22, 23, 27 (prior to the edits), and 28. 

I'll give you that it is not exactly name calling, but there is some harsh language with no need. All Irish Pixie has done is ask you to defend the accusations you have made and it looks like you are angry because you can't. 

Why can't we just agree that there are bad cops out there and we should all be for getting rid of them and ending the system that hires, protects, and promotes bad cops? It doesn't matter who they threaten, intimidate, or kill, it shouldn't be happening when there is no good cause. 

If there were independent, state level investigations of EVERY cop who uses life threatening or ending force, people might have a little more confidence that everyone was being treated fairly. The local DA in the Michael Brown case was biased and everyone knew it. I think he got it right, but I can't blame some folks for not believing the results of his investigation.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> I understand that.
> I'm saying it's obviously a racist group with a hate on for cops.
> It's obvious that "black lives" are not one of their main concerns.
> Do you agree?


You got that right.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Cornhusker said:


> Or maybe our government is behind the BLM movement.


 They certainly have been on the front lines in this racist anti cop movement since the things that went on in MO.
The Obama administration instead of coming out and saying STOP this they are on the front end of things throwing all sorts of fuel in the fire that never should been abler to be lit. But nope they just kept after this adding even more tinter and throwing more of it on that fire. NOW it is out of control and the government has no idea how to stop the insaneness that is now going on.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

DEKE01 said:


> See your msgs 22, 23, 27 (prior to the edits), and 28.
> 
> I'll give you that it is not exactly name calling, but there is some harsh language with no need. All Irish Pixie has done is ask you to defend the accusations you have made and it looks like you are angry because you can't.
> 
> ...


I agree there are bad cops, but getting good cops killed is not helping their alleged "purpose", which makes me think their real purpose is not what they say it is.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> I agree there are bad cops, but getting good cops killed is not helping their alleged "purpose", which makes me think their real purpose is not what they say it is.


There is absolutely no proof whatsoever that BLM has had any cops shot. None.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> There is absolutely no proof whatsoever that BLM has had any cops shot. None.


I'm not saying they put out a hit on a cop.
I'm saying they are inspiring the crazies to shoot cops.
They don't have to actually do it, they just have to get the weak minded and disturbed wound up.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> *Is is exactly the type of post I'm talking about.* I Googled CAIR and BLM and the only legitimate mention of the two is both groups were asked to march in Chicago.
> 
> There were other links but they were all to right wing websites/blogs/vlogs and are (IMHO) unsubstantiated rubbish.


This is exactly the type of response I'm talking about. A lame attempt to brush aside facts by pretending the facts don't exist.

http://www.breitbart.com/california...es-matter-cair-shut-down-jerry-browns-office/


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Cornhusker said:


> I'm not saying they put out a hit on a cop.
> I'm saying they are inspiring the crazies to shoot cops.
> They don't have to actually do it, they just have to get the weak minded and disturbed wound up.


She knows what is happening. She just agrees with them. It's the old Saul Alinsky model being implemented. Top down, bottom up, inside out. That's the motive behind all these leftist causes.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> This is how they excuse the BLM shooters
> It's weird, nasty and hateful, but it's how the left rolls.


I'll bet you anything you care to bet that you can't back up that accusation with a quote from any member here. I have not seen one single post excusing any cop shooters. I also have yet to see one solid link between any of the shooters and BLM.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> They've inspired shootings
> Can't deny that with a straight face


I can and I will. Prove it. There is not one shred of evidence linking the protests to any cop shooting. I don't care how many times Fox news blames BLM it doesn't make it true.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

nchobbyfarm said:


> The fourth post. First sentence.
> 
> Now, if this is a continuation from another thread that some of us might not have read, maybe that should have been noted or included in that thread. If that be the case, I jumped into a discussion unknowingly. But on its own , that post number 4 appears to point an accusing finger at those outraged by the death of Deputy Goforth.
> 
> I sincerely apologize if I am intruding on a subject without all the background. I had not heard about the New England case until this thread.


That was my post. I am not the OP. I have no idea why she started the thread, I just threw my 2 cents in.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

poppy said:


> And now the Muslim Brotherhood group CAIR is joining the BLM. *Plus there is a rash of civilian cars being shot* across several states. IMO, there has to be a tie to all this radical BLM garbage.


Cars are shot every day. 

The difference now is they all get reported over the internet, and people start jumping to conclusions without any details, just like in this case


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Patchouli said:


> I can and I will. Prove it. There is not one shred of evidence linking the protests to any cop shooting. I don't care how many times Fox news blames BLM it doesn't make it true.


Again, BLM calls for the murder of cops and some dimwit who admires them shoots a cop.
It's pretty obvious unless you have your "I hate cops blinders" on.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Patchouli said:


>


Once again my fave lib comes thru with a pithy bit of wisdom that conservatives such as myself should be able to rally around. :goodjob:


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

MO_cows said:


> I guess I don't quite get the point of posting this. Police officers are human and you get the good, the bad and the ugly. Everybody knows that, don't they? This one did a really stupid thing, got caught and sounds like will be punished.
> 
> I googled "police officer fired" and got a whole string of stories of bad cops getting theirs. It's not all that rare or unusual. In this day and age of most things captured on video, I think bad cops get weeded out more often and faster than in the past when it was just a person's word against a cop's.
> 
> Is publicizing this fake shooting somehow supposed to make it less horrific that Officer Goforth was shot in the back of the head? Is that the angle?


The purpose??
To show that all cops are suspect. All are prolly no good. All are deserving of what ever the BLM movement says.

If not, then show us the purpose.

Its NOT like we've ALL said ALL cops are GREAT! 
But we HAVE said the BLM crowd is ALL wrong. That still stands.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Cars are shot every day.
> 
> The difference now is they all get reported over the internet, and people start jumping to conclusions without any details, just like in this case


I've never seen a car shot
Never heard of it until now
I'm sure it happens, but I'm sure it's rare..or was


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> There is absolutely no proof whatsoever that BLM has had any cops shot. None.


There is ample proof that Black Lives Matter marches chant violent threats to murder cops. "Pigs in a blanket, burn 'em like bacon" and such things are chanted all the time. There is also ample proof that nearly all the cops killers are black. How much proof does it take? I remember the left accusing some white nut for shooting the white Congresswomen merely because of come "cross hairs" comment by one person.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

poppy said:


> There is ample proof that Black Lives Matter marches chant violent threats to murder cops. "Pigs in a blanket, burn 'em like bacon" and such things are chanted all the time. There is also ample proof that nearly all the cops killers are black. How much proof does it take? I remember the left accusing some white nut for shooting the white Congresswomen merely because of come "cross hairs" comment by one person.


I seem to remember the left was proven wrong again on that one.
In fact, the shooter was an Obama admirer.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Cornhusker said:


> I've never seen a car shot
> Never heard of it until now
> I'm sure it happens, but I'm sure it's rare..or was


Same here. I have heard of rare cases where some idiot shot at cars but was usually caught. These recent shooting are spread across several states and I don't think it is a coincidence.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

poppy said:


> This is exactly the type of response I'm talking about. A lame attempt to brush aside facts by pretending the facts don't exist.
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/california...es-matter-cair-shut-down-jerry-browns-office/


Sigh. Are you saying that BLM and CAIR protested outside Jerry Brown's office? Yes, they absolutely did. They want him to sign bill AB952 which will at least partially ban racial profiling. 

You do realize that protesting is legal, right?


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Cornhusker said:


> I seem to remember the left was proven wrong again on that one.
> In fact, the shooter was an Obama admirer.


Yep, it was obvious from the start but the left spouted it anyway. In the case of the BLM they are ignoring actual evidence.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Sigh. Are you saying that BLM and CAIR protested outside Jerry Brown's office? Yes, they absolutely did. They want him to sign bill AB952 which will at least partially ban racial profiling.
> 
> You do realize that protesting is legal, right?


Ban racial profiling?
What does that do but make it easier for the bad guys?
Or is that the point?
What happens when the police all throw up their hands and quit because the left has made it impossible to do their jobs?
Chaos?
Cloward Piven in action and Obama and his handlers are happy campers. :hysterical:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

poppy said:


> There is ample proof that Black Lives Matter marches chant violent threats to murder cops. "Pigs in a blanket, burn 'em like bacon" and such things are chanted all the time. There is also ample proof that nearly all the cops killers are black. How much proof does it take? I remember the left accusing some white nut for shooting the white Congresswomen merely because of come "cross hairs" comment by one person.


How about any proof whatsoever that links the shooters to BLM? Anything.

If you can't provide some type of proof it's absolute rubbish.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Ban racial profiling?
> What does that do but make it easier for the bad guys?
> Or is that the point?
> What happens when the police all throw up their hands and quit because the left has made it impossible to do their jobs?
> ...


You'll never understand this but simply being a person of color doesn't automatically mean that that person has done something wrong. Being pulled over for "just being Black, Latino, American Indian, Asian, etc..." isn't right. Any more than being pulled over for being a ******* is, right? Not _all_ ******** are meth cooks just the majority of them. 

You do realize that whites can be criminals too, don't you?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> How about any proof whatsoever that links the shooters to BLM? Anything.
> 
> If you can't provide some type of proof it's absolute rubbish.


The evidence is there, unfortunately, you won't see any investigation from Obama's racist DOJ, so hard "proof"will have to wait until President Trump cleans house.
BLM is free to chant death threats, the New Black Panthers can call for the murder of cracker babies, Louis Farrakhan is free to call 10,000 people to kill a white person, and none of them will be treated as the criminals they are.
All because of a racist president with an agenda of hate.
Did you actually think this bigoted government would even try to link their very own BLM to the murders?
Who do you think is behind it all?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> You'll never understand this but simply being a person of color doesn't automatically mean that that person has done something wrong. Being pulled over for "just being Black, Latino, American Indian, Asian, etc..." isn't right. Any more than being pulled over for being a ******* is, right? Not _all_ ******** are meth cooks just the majority of them.
> 
> You do realize that whites can be criminals too, don't you?


Don't paint me as a bigot, because I'm not one, and I really get tired of you people resorting to the race card when you can't think of any other argument.
If I whine that they pulled me over because I'm white and shave my head, does that mean they are profiling me?
I mean, sure, I was going 82 in a 65, but that's not why they pulled me over right?
It's all because I'm white and shave my head.
And yes, I know whites can be criminals.....Hillary is as white as it gets


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow- what a surprise. A thread started to insinuate that, because one cop tried to use the current high tension to escape responsibility for his errors, the tensions are only a fiction in the minds of political right. Typical trolling.
Frankly you can't have it both ways. Either the protesters chanting murder are to be taken seriously or not. If not, then their other claims should be equally questionable. If they are taken seriously, then they are very ugly people indeed.
Deciding to support their claims solely based on picking the parts that suit and ignoring the one that don't doesn't need rigorous examination to debunk.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Don't paint me as a bigot, because I'm not one, and I really get tired of you people resorting to the race card when you can't think of any other argument.
> If I whine that they pulled me over because I'm white and shave my head, does that mean they are profiling me?
> I mean, sure, I was going 82 in a 65, but that's not why they pulled me over right?
> It's all because I'm white and shave my head.
> And yes, I know whites can be criminals.....Hillary is as white as it gets


That's not was I was to referring to, and you know it. It's using race as an excuse to pull over a person of color just to get a "look see". That's wrong. 

Everyone knows all ******** are meth cooks so anyone driving an older pickup should be pulled over, right?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> That's not was I was to referring to, and you know it. It's using race as an excuse to pull over a person of color just to get a "look see". That's wrong.
> 
> Everyone knows all ******** are meth cooks so anyone driving an older pickup should be pulled over, right?


I understand what you are saying.
My problem is, a car is acting suspicious, but the cops won't pull it over because they will be accused of profiling or some other nonsense, so they just let it go...not worth the hassle.
10 minutes later, that car hits and kills a couple of kids in a crosswalk.
What's worse, profiling or just letting them go because it's too much trouble?
Yes, this is hypothetical, but not unreasonable


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

where I want to said:


> Wow- what a surprise. A thread started to insinuate that, because one cop tried to use the current high tension to escape responsibility for his errors, the tensions are only a fiction in the minds of political right. Typical trolling.
> Frankly you can't have it both ways. Either the protesters chanting murder are to be taken seriously or not. If not, then their other claims should be equally questionable. If they are taken seriously, then they are very ugly people indeed.
> Deciding to support their claims solely based on picking the parts that suit and ignoring the one that don't doesn't need rigorous examination to debunk.


Think again. This thread was not meant to insinuate anything. It just pointed out that things are not always what they seem at first glance. There are sides to the story we don't always know and we should not make snap judgements.

Thanks for proving my point with the trolling comment.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> I understand what you are saying.
> My problem is, a car is acting suspicious, but the cops won't pull it over because they will be accused of profiling or some other nonsense, so they just let it go...not worth the hassle.
> 10 minutes later, that car hits and kills a couple of kids in a crosswalk.
> What's worse, profiling or just letting them go because it's too much trouble?
> Yes, this is hypothetical, but not unreasonable


If the driver of the car is acting suspicious that _is_ reason enough to pull it over. If the only reason is "driving while black" that's wrong.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> I've never seen a car shot
> Never heard of it until now
> I'm sure it happens, but I'm sure it's rare..or was


With bird shot it looks like a couple hundred bb's down to the metal. 9mm on a dump truck goes thru one door and out the other side. Target practice on the dump truck.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> If the driver of the car is acting suspicious that _is_ reason enough to pull it over. If the only reason is "driving while black" that's wrong.


Just a question, how and who decides the stop was for driving while black?

Having been stopped a few times in my life I never really entertained the thought it was because I was Mexican. Or maybe it is only blacks that have that problem.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

poppy said:


> There is ample proof that Black Lives Matter marches chant violent threats to murder cops. "Pigs in a blanket, burn 'em like bacon" and such things are chanted all the time. *There is also ample proof that nearly all the cops killers are black. * How much proof does it take? I remember the left accusing some white nut for shooting the white Congresswomen merely because of come "cross hairs" comment by one person.


Is protesting illegal? Is saying ugly things (not directed at an individual) illegal? Where's the proof of your allegations? Is there any proof of a direct tie from any of the recent shootings to BLM? If so, please link the information. Not "right wing with an agenda rhetoric", real proof. I'll concede that BLM has a killer in it's membership in a New York minute. 

What point are you trying to make here? I know it can't be all killers are black.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> Just a question, how and who decides the stop was for driving while black?
> 
> Having been stopped a few times in my life I never really entertained the thought it was because I was Mexican. Or maybe it is only blacks that have that problem.


I'm a "so white I'm clear redhead" and I've never been stopped for something that wasn't a readily identifiable issue. Unless there is a verifiable reason for the stop- speeding, reckless driving, a light out, etc... particularly when the occupants are of color, it's racial profiling. My opinion. 

I believe that this is a perfect example:

A cop pulling an man driving a car with out of state plates is pulled over for "not using his turning signal a 100 feet in advance" and "making direct eye contact with the cop"

http://www.cnn.com/2015/08/31/us/eye-contact-traffic-stop-ohio-police-officer/


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

The most explicit threats are coming from BLM offshoots. Google 'fyf911', but be warned...........extreme PROFANITY and HATRED. 

Who knows if they have the nerve to carry out the threats but, but for the sake of public safety/awareness, it's worth being aware of what they're saying. "Sunshine" is spewing this crap on the radio.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> If the driver of the car is acting suspicious that _is_ reason enough to pull it over. If the only reason is "driving while black" that's wrong.


Pretty easy for the driver to claim discrimination, say he wasn't acting suspicious and that he was pulled over for being black.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm a "so white I'm clear redhead" and I've never been stopped for something that wasn't a readily identifiable issue. Unless there is a verifiable reason for the stop- speeding, reckless driving, a light out, etc... particularly when the occupants are of color, it's racial profiling. My opinion.
> 
> I believe that this is a perfect example:
> 
> ...


I was stopped a couple of times for unusual reasons, tapped brakes to many times, license plate dirty, and questionable tint on windows (rental car). No tickets issued, did I feel threatened, racially profiled? No..


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

no really said:


> I was stopped a couple of times for unusual reasons, tapped brakes to many times, license plate dirty, and questionable tint on windows (rental car). No tickets issued, did I feel threatened, racially profiled? No..


So because it did not happen to you, that means it does not happen to others? Not a good basis for factual evidence.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Think again. This thread was not meant to insinuate anything. It just pointed out that things are not always what they seem at first glance. There are sides to the story we don't always know and we should not make snap judgements.
> 
> Thanks for proving my point with the trolling comment.


I think it was actually post #4 that started the trolling and got the arguments started, not the original post.


> Crickets..... So where are all of our members who are so outraged by all the police being attacked?


About 40 minutes after the OP in the middle of a work day, not many responses yet so he\she just assumed nobody cares and throw out a snarkfest


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm a "so white I'm clear redhead" and I've never been stopped for something that wasn't a readily identifiable issue. *Unless there is a verifiable reason for the stop- speeding, reckless driving, a light out, etc... particularly when the occupants are of color, it's racial profiling. My opinion. *
> 
> I believe that this is a perfect example:
> 
> ...


Puleeze. You think white people don't get pulled over for obviously made-up excuses? Or said another way, do you think that only people of color get pulled over for lame excuses?

:hysterical:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

no really said:


> I was stopped a couple of times for unusual reasons, tapped brakes to many times, license plate dirty, and questionable tint on windows (rental car). No tickets issued, did I feel threatened, racially profiled? No..


The why is always a matter of opinion. If you set out determined that you are being treated unfairly, that is what you will see. In the case of race, apparently even being arrested for a crime is really a race issue. Even if arrested with stolen property in hand, it is always possible to say that some other group is treated differently.
I sure would like to see some general standards for establishing the credibility of claims of discrimination and some penalty for misuse of it. Otherwise the current climate of exaggerated claims both dismissing and accusing claims of racism will continue unabated.
As can be seen here, it seems to be an unforgivable crime to dismiss, ( or its opposite, accept) claims of racism every blasted time the issue is raised. As if people are afraid to admit that one side or the other is not universal. As if admitting that sometimes claims of racism are unfounded or that they are true is not the same thing as not being or being racist yourself.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> I think it was actually post #4 that started the trolling and got the arguments started, not the original post.
> 
> About 40 minutes after the OP in the middle of a work day, not many responses yet so he\she just assumed nobody cares and throw out a snarkfest


I am the OP and post # 4 had nothing to do with me. That and the poster I quoted said this. "*Wow- what a surprise. A thread started to insinuate *that"


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> I am the OP and post # 4 had nothing to do with me. That and the poster I quoted said this. "*Wow- what a surprise. A thread started to insinuate *that"


Yes, I get that
I was actually defending your claim and pointing out where the trolling started, and that it *was not the OP*
I also understand that post #4 had nothing to do with you, I never said it did.
Sorry if my comment was confusing :cowboy:


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

painterswife said:


> So because it did not happen to you, that means it does not happen to others? Not a good basis for factual evidence.


And where did I state that it never happened, why jump to conclusions? Or is it a way to discredit my real life instances? 

Factual evidence is usually based on more than the evidence provided to support an agenda.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

no really said:


> And where did I state that it never happened, why jump to conclusions? Or is it a way to discredit my real life instances?
> 
> Factual evidence is usually based on more than the evidence provided to support an agenda.


It's not so much what is said to the MS, it's who says it
We are being profiled.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Txsteader said:


> Puleeze. You think white people don't get pulled over for obviously made-up excuses? Or said another way, do you think that only people of color get pulled over for lame excuses?
> 
> :hysterical:


If you can stop being hysterical can you point out where I said, "white people don't get pulled over for obviously made-up excuses"? Or "do you think that only people of color get pulled over for lame excuses". Never even implied either statement that you're putting in my mouth.  

I said, to put it very very simply, "racial profiling is bad." I gave the example that *I've* never been pulled over for a "made-up" reason.

ETA: I _was_ pulled over when I was younger for "made up" reasons. There were several times I was pulled over just so the cop could ask for my phone number, no tickets or excuses tho.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> I was stopped a couple of times for unusual reasons, tapped brakes to many times, license plate dirty, and questionable tint on windows (rental car). No tickets issued, did I feel threatened, racially profiled? No..


That's nice, I'm glad you didn't feel threatened or profiled. Obviously other people do feel threatened and/or profiled.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> That's nice, I'm glad you didn't feel threatened or profiled. Obviously other people do feel threatened and/or profiled.


I am just not into making excuses for things, stuff happens. :buds::buds:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> I am just not into making excuses for things, stuff happens. :buds::buds:


OK. And I'm just pointing out that racial profiling isn't right and that people of color have the right to be upset by it.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> OK. And I'm just pointing out that racial profiling isn't right and that people of color have the right to be upset by it.


I actually agree with you on that, but I have seen to many people of color (including mine) use as an excuse for their own insecurities and mistakes.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> That's not was I was to referring to, and you know it. It's using race as an excuse to pull over a person of color just to get a "look see". That's wrong.
> 
> *Everyone knows all ******** are meth cooks* so anyone driving an older pickup should be pulled over, right?


Cook your own?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Cornhusker said:


> I'm saying it's obviously a racist group with a hate on for cops.
> 
> 
> ?



Well no. 
They seem to hate all cops equally regardless of race.


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> That's nice, I'm glad you didn't feel threatened or profiled. Obviously other people do feel threatened and/or profiled.


 A lot of people breaking the law do.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Cornhusker said:


> I'm not saying they put out a hit on a cop.
> 
> I'm saying they are inspiring the crazies to shoot cops.
> 
> They don't have to actually do it, they just have to get the weak minded and disturbed wound up.



They would say they simply reported the things cops have done thus 
It's the cops that are inspiring the crazies.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Cornhusker said:


> Ban racial profiling?
> 
> What does that do but make it easier for the bad guys?
> 
> :



Well it makes it easier for the cops to do their job. 

You see if you start with a open mind it's a lot easier to find the real culprit than if you have already concluded what type of people did it.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

painterswife said:


> Think again. This thread was not meant to insinuate anything. It just pointed out that things are not always what they seem at first glance. There are sides to the story we don't always know and we should not make snap judgements.
> 
> Thanks for proving my point with the trolling comment.


Good lord. Cornhusker's post about defending you actually forced me to go back and read your posts which normally I ignore. And you are right that it would be a good thing not to leap to judgement. And that you said did not say so in your OP.
But it is simultaneously disingenuous to say that is what you say in the instances where the media reports were implying racially based crimes against minorities. There was no holding off judging in those cases. It was right to guilty as charged.
So it's back to the purpose of the OP. When you have posted supporting such temperance before judging in cases accusing people of abusing minorities, then it clear that policy of advocating delaying judgement to wait for facts is the value you are espousing rather than the desire to criticize those whose position offends you. 
Back to regularly scheduled ignoring.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

no really said:


> Just a question, how and who decides the stop was for driving while black?
> 
> 
> 
> Having been stopped a few times in my life I never really entertained the thought it was because I was Mexican. Or maybe it is only blacks that have that problem.



I think it depends a lot on apparent social status and area.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Don't know if hating cops is the basic idea for many. That is a value held by conservatives and liberals in the same proportion. 
No, the point of criticism is more like the one of guilt by association that is a common argument for some. If for instance, conservatives support an idea, the same small group is bound by the attack it. Occasionally factually but most often with ridicule.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> I think it depends a lot on apparent social status and area.


Interesting, high crime areas seem to be an area where there are many complaints.

Time to do a bit of research.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

AmericanStand said:


> I think it depends a lot on apparent social status and area.


That would not be the complaint of people blaming racism. In fact, one of the points commonly made is that it still happens to people driving good cars and giving every appearace of wealth.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

where I want to said:


> Good lord. Cornhusker's post about defending you actually forced me to go back and read your posts which normally I ignore. And you are right that it would be a good thing not to leap to judgement. And that you said did not say so in your OP.
> But it is simultaneously disingenuous to say that is what you say in the instances where the media reports were implying racially based crimes against minorities. There was no holding off judging in those cases. It was right to guilty as charged.
> So it's back to the purpose of the OP. When you have posted supporting such temperance before judging in cases accusing people of abusing minorities, then it clear that policy of advocating delaying judgement to wait for facts is the value you are espousing rather than the desire to criticize those whose position offends you.
> Back to regularly scheduled ignoring.


A whole lot of nothing in that post. You don't read my posts but you have no problem judging them. Who is rushing to judgement and being disingenuous?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> I think it depends a lot on apparent social status and area.


The flip side is profiled too, people of color driving high dollar cars in affluent areas.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Is it considered racial profiling if a black cop pulls over a white driver for non-legitimate reasons? 

Is it considered racial profiling if a black cop pulls over a black driver for non-legitimate reasons?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

painterswife said:


> Who is rushing to judgement and being disingenuous?


Who indeed?


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Irish Pixie said:


> The flip side is profiled too, people of color driving high dollar cars in affluent areas.


If you watch the TV program 'Cops' w/ any regularity, you'll see whites repeatedly being pulled over when driving around in black neighborhoods. 

Is that racial profiling?

And yes, they're usually there to buy drugs.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Txsteader said:


> If you watch the TV program 'Cops' w/ any regularity, you'll see whites repeatedly being pulled over when driving around in black neighborhoods.
> 
> Is that racial profiling?
> 
> And yes, they're usually there to buy drugs.


I don't watch the show. Are they being pulled over for "driving while white"? If so, it's racial profiling.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Patchouli said:


> I'll bet you anything you care to bet that you can't back up that accusation with a quote from any member here. I have not seen one single post excusing any cop shooters. I also have yet to see one solid link between any of the shooters and BLM.


Gunshots coming out of a BLM gathering in Ferguson, two cops are shot but fortunately not killed. Just this week, they are recorded chanting "pigs in a blanket, fry them like bacon", at the Minnesota fair. A representative of BLM gives an interview the next day and tries to explain it away. I heard the audio from both on a radio news break from ABC. Not Fox, not Drudge, etc. So, just how connected do the dots have to be? 

Under our constitution, BLM has rights and I respect that. But I don't have to respect their actions or their methods, not one little bit, and I also have the right to say so. Is this a great country or what. 

At first, I was offended by the very name, Black Lives Matter. So what does that make the rest of us, chopped liver?? But after that initial negative impact wore off, I concluded that it's like the Cancer Society. We aren't down on the Cancer Society because they don't work to cure Alzheimers, now are we? They simply have a focus and a purpose. That's all well and good. But as long as the BLM focus and purpose continues to be directed at just police encounters, especially when they carry on even when the police have not done wrong ie the Brown case, meanwhile they ignore innocent children getting killed in the crossfire of black on black violence, they won't get anything but criticism from me.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

MO_cows said:


> Gunshots coming out of a BLM gathering in Ferguson, two cops are shot but fortunately not killed. Just this week, they are recorded chanting "pigs in a blanket, fry them like bacon", at the Minnesota fair. A representative of BLM gives an interview the next day and tries to explain it away. I heard the audio from both on a radio news break from ABC. Not Fox, not Drudge, etc. So, just how connected do the dots have to be?
> 
> Under our constitution, BLM has rights and I respect that. But I don't have to respect their actions or their methods, not one little bit, and I also have the right to say so. Is this a great country or what.
> 
> At first, I was offended by the very name, Black Lives Matter. So what does that make the rest of us, chopped liver?? But after that initial negative impact wore off, I concluded that it's like the Cancer Society. We aren't down on the Cancer Society because they don't work to cure Alzheimers, now are we? They simply have a focus and a purpose. That's all well and good. But as long as the BLM focus and purpose continues to be directed at just police encounters, especially when they carry on even when the police have not done wrong ie the Brown case, meanwhile they ignore innocent children getting killed in the crossfire of black on black violence, they won't get anything but criticism from me.


Well said


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> I'm a "so white I'm clear redhead" and I've never been stopped for something that wasn't a readily identifiable issue. Unless there is a verifiable reason for the stop- speeding, reckless driving, a light out, etc... particularly when the occupants are of color, it's racial profiling. My opinion.
> 
> I believe that this is a perfect example:
> 
> ...


I do that every time I drive by a police officer. Geezo. How is that a crime?


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Patchouli said:


> I do that every time I drive by a police officer. Geezo. How is that a crime?


Of course it's not. No one ever said it was. Not even the cop who gave him a citation. That is like a thief saying he was arrested for walking down a certain street. He avoids mentioning the arm full of stolen goods. 
He did probably antagonize the cop. Or maybe the cop thought staring at him meant something suspicious. Like threatening bears, antagonizing a cop is not wise. Not illegal but definitely not wise. I wonder what the driver was thinking about? Maybe since you say you do it, you can tell me.
My reaction would be different. I would tend to want to avoid staring. Look innocent. But frankly, my intentions only last a split second and then I forget about it. I don't worry about what police do. 
I wonder the result was of the meeting mentioned between the cop and the complainant?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

where I want to said:


> Of course it's not. No one ever said it was. Not even the cop who gave him a citation. That is like a thief saying he was arrested for walking down a certain street. He avoids mentioning the arm full of stolen goods.
> He did probably antagonize the cop. Or maybe the cop thought staring at him meant something suspicious. Like threatening bears, antagonizing a cop is not wise. Not illegal but definitely not wise. I wonder what the driver was thinking about? Maybe since you say you do it, you can tell me.
> My reaction would be different. I would tend to want to avoid staring. Look innocent. But frankly, my intentions only last a split second and then I forget about it. I don't worry about what police do.
> I wonder the result was of the meeting mentioned between the cop and the complainant?


I just wave! Guess I have been stopped 6 or 7 times. 5 for speeding, 1 for expired tag (never got a notice) and got tickets for all of those. Was stopped 2 times driving out of state. One for making an illegal turn In SC and once In Va. for not moving to the far left for an officer issuing a ticket. The SC one was 25 plus years ago and the VA was about 15.


----------



## beenaround (Mar 2, 2015)

nchobbyfarm said:


> When you accept that job, you accept to be held to a higher standard. You will not find a bigger supporter of law enforcement than me. But you also will find few, except the complete law enforcement haiters which are more than you think, that will come down harder when a law enforcement official breaks the law knowingly and willingly.
> 
> He broke the law! He should be charged with every law he broke. He should be punished, if found guilty, for the maximum punishment for each count. If you can't stand up to the standard, don't accept the job. No one held a gun to his head and made him take the job.


I don't see a higher standard for anybody and don't see how it deserves the maximum.

I also don't think government is the answer. Because of this mans actions government is likely to grow and that always means freedom will die a little more. The answer then obviously is to create a people who do right.

I think people had better start enjoying the little things like kids sleeping through the night and a cup of coffee. The hate meter is off the charts and that can only end one horrible way. When the people and the government reach a boiling point the necessary evil that gives people the chance to turn around, government, is no longer effective. Like a diabetic that refuses to change and has limbs constantly removed to prolong their opportunity, there is only so many chances and then the end comes. Some, many through out history have called them the end of days, but the end of days doesn't have to be an end of ends, just the end of a people. We haven't many limbs left and throwing the book at this guy isn't going to do anything to stop it.

It's always been in the hands of the people to do right or suffer government, the government you seem to be cheering on. I see no reason to cheer since I see the diabetic laying there on life support still stubbornly defiantly refusing to even see what's right and still promoting what's killing him.

Our constitution makes no higher standards, we're all the same. The diabetic refuses to see it.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

beenaround said:


> I don't see a higher standard for anybody and don't see how it deserves the maximum.
> 
> I also don't think government is the answer. Because of this mans actions government is likely to grow and that always means freedom will die a little more. The answer then obviously is to create a people who do right.
> 
> ...


Isn't it great that we can both express our opinions. But how you leap from my wanting the laws of the land enforced to me wanting bigger govt is astonishing. What I advocate is that govt officials, and last I looked law enforcement are govt officials, be held to the highest standard. But for what it is worth, I actually believe all criminals should be held to the maximum sentences and serve day for day. Then maybe the punishments would actually be a deterrent. 

And when you figure out how to get everyone to do right, count me on board.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

where I want to said:


> Of course it's not. No one ever said it was. Not even the cop who gave him a citation. That is like a thief saying he was arrested for walking down a certain street. He avoids mentioning the arm full of stolen goods.
> He did probably antagonize the cop. Or maybe the cop thought staring at him meant something suspicious. Like threatening bears, antagonizing a cop is not wise. Not illegal but definitely not wise. I wonder what the driver was thinking about? Maybe since you say you do it, you can tell me.
> My reaction would be different. I would tend to want to avoid staring. Look innocent. But frankly, my intentions only last a split second and then I forget about it. I don't worry about what police do.
> I wonder the result was of the meeting mentioned between the cop and the complainant?


I watched a program once on what cops look for.
It was pretty interesting the things that told cops who was up to no good and who wasn't.
Had nothing to do with skin color despite the stories the bad guys tell


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> Or maybe our government is behind the BLM movement.


Food for thought there ----


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Trixie said:


> Food for thought there ----


Again, unsubstantiated rubbish.


----------

